# New Singletrack in Manchester



## middleagecyclist (26 Jun 2012)

For anyone in the North West area if you didn't already know about the new MTB trail at Philips Park you should. It's almost complete and should have all the signage up by July (depending on the weather). I had a blast around part of it today and its very enjoyable. <grin>


----------



## dan_bo (27 Jun 2012)

Decent- I did the Hit the north race early feb and it is a fairly fun course. Good for training on!


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2012)

Ohh should be good for my son - Only junction 17 on the M60 - not far at all


----------



## YahudaMoon (27 Jun 2012)

Hi Darrell 

Looks interesting with my children. I take it it's not Phillips Park near the velodrome ?

Could be a little out of my way if its Bury 

Anyone got a map link ? Maybe a train station is close by ?


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 Jun 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> Hi Darrell
> 
> Looks interesting with my children. I take it it's not Phillips Park near the velodrome ?
> 
> ...


 
It's only Prestwich. About 5 miles from city centre on cycle route 6. No nearby trains i'm afraid. Here's the Google Map link


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 Jun 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Decent- I did the Hit the north race early feb and it is a fairly fun course. Good for training on!


This trail didn't exist then. It's a bran new, cut from the woodland trail. I'll try and get some pics/video up this week.


----------



## middleagecyclist (28 Jun 2012)

This is the Garmin data (anyone know how to embed Garmin data on CC?) and some pics from riding the south section today. I rode it in the direction it is meant to be ridden - clockwise/downhill (Please ignore the speed. I was stopping to take pics and as you can see it is not quite completed yet!).

I think the north section is meant to be ridden anti-clockwise as this makes use of the height and explains the turns and jumps. Not sure though.

I suppose the two sections are joined by riding back up the central road to the beginning and they are ridden as a figure of eight. I'll get the GPS data and some pics from the north section next week.

When the whole thing is finished I'll give it a go with the helmet cam!

Anyway, on to todays pics.

Over some boggy stuff...







...into a nice corner with a high bank...






...but the track is not quite finished yet!
















Back on a firmer and faster surface...






...and into a downhill twisty section before joining the road.


----------



## Globalti (29 Jun 2012)

Dan Bo - what's that building just to the south of South Wood? Looks like a prison to me with the fences but I reckon it could be a loony-bin for young folk.


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jun 2012)

Globalti said:


> Dan Bo - what's that building just to the south of South Wood? Looks like a prison to me with the fences but I reckon it could be a loony-bin for young folk.


 
Sedgley park rugby club- much the same thing.......


----------



## Globalti (29 Jun 2012)

Surely not? It's a massive place at the end of Tottington Lane with big double fences and a new-looking semi-circular building.

Dunno if this will work: https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=53.52...ar=Prestwich+M25+1GZ,+United+Kingdom&t=h&z=17


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jun 2012)

Globalti said:


> Surely not? It's a massive place at the end of a long drive with big double fences and a new-looking semi-circular building.


 

See what you mean. not a clue....


----------



## Globalti (29 Jun 2012)

This? http://www.gmw.nhs.uk/news/newmultimillionpoundmentalhealthcentreforyoungpeople.html


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jun 2012)

that looks ace! your guess was spot on!


----------



## Globalti (29 Jun 2012)

Well I wasn't aware of a prison down there but there is Prestwich Hospital further back up towrds the A56, so I checked NHS establishments in the area.

Gotta go out soon so I'm going to drive down past that big school (near Cooksons) to the rugby club and have a gliff at the trails.


----------



## I like Skol (29 Jun 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> ......some pics from riding the south section today...............
> When the whole thing is finished I'll give it a go with the helmet cam!


 
Glad you posted these pics' MAC. I was planning on heading out to this new track on Sunday with Mrs ILS and kids in tow but it looks as though the track is so new it isn't finished yet??? The kids wouldn't mind much but Mrs ILS would not be happy at having to scrabble across the muddy unfinished bits (or is it not as bad as it looks?). Quite surprised they let you into a live working area, what with elf'n'safety being what it is nowadays.


----------



## middleagecyclist (29 Jun 2012)

Globalti said:


> Dan Bo - what's that building just to the south of South Wood? Looks like a prison to me with the fences but I reckon it could be a loony-bin for young folk.


It is a young persons psychiatric hospital which is on the site of the old Prestwich Hospital 'Loony Bin'.


----------



## middleagecyclist (29 Jun 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Glad you posted these pics' MAC. I was planning on heading out to this new track on Sunday with Mrs ILS and kids in tow but it looks as though the track is so new it isn't finished yet??? The kids wouldn't mind much but Mrs ILS would not be happy at having to scrabble across the muddy unfinished bits (or is it not as bad as it looks?). Quite surprised they let you into a live working area, what with elf'n'safety being what it is nowadays.


The North section is complete but not signed yet and that is much faster with some decent jumps.Be wary letting any 'recreational' rider tackle it without viewing it first. Its needs taking at a decent pace or you will come a cropper!

The section nr the digger is short but is quite precarious in parts with lots of loose rubble. There are loads of other cycleable trails around the area though - some dedicated MTB trails - although none as long and fast as these two sections. 

The first time I went down I spoke to two workmen who were more than happy to tell all about trail and let me proceed. The next day there was more work done but just the equipment and no workers. There are also no signs restricting access!


----------



## I like Skol (29 Jun 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Be wary letting any 'recreational' rider tackle it without viewing it first. Its needs taking at a decent pace or you will come a cropper!


 
LOL. Me and the kids rode around the red trail at Sherwood Forest Pines a couple of weeks ago. Description states "... a physical and mental challenge..... suitable for better quality offroad mountain bikes only...... requires a high level of skill and fitness"
I reckon I could have easily piloted my road tyre shod hybrid around apart from the odd muddy spot and my 6yr old son loved it with nothing too challenging for him. They have an 'easier' blue trail too 

I expect our northern trails to be a bit more.... red?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Jun 2012)

Globalti said:


> Dan Bo - what's that building just to the south of South Wood? Looks like a prison to me with the fences but I reckon it could be a *loony-bin for young folk*.


 
I expect better from you Ben.


----------



## Globalti (30 Jun 2012)

Sorry, my Dad existed miserably for some years in a mental hospital so I feel qualified to use the term.

Went down there yesterday in the car and once I'd found my way round the back of the school and the rugby club and over the M60 bridge I discovered a network of old driveways dating from the time when there was a big estate there belonging to the Phillips family. Couldn't get my car down the cycle track sadly, but it looks as if work is nearly complete and a fair bit of lolly has been spent on it too.

I also went round the back of the Prestwich ASDA and tried to find my way onto Tottington Lane but was thwarted by barriers at the main hospital entrance. I used to ride down in the valley with the Leisure Lakes crew in the bad old days.


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2012)

Any news on progress from the locals.


----------



## middleagecyclist (6 Aug 2012)

I went a couple of weeks ago and it was all fenced off. Haven't had chance to go back since. Might get there next week and will post then.


----------



## I like Skol (6 Aug 2012)

Glad you bumped this Fossy, I'd forgotten all about it. I'm working odd shifts and the kids are on holiday so a visit here could well be on the cards this week or next, midweek. We went back to Sherwood Pines forest last week and did the whole red route plus about an hour playing in the Dirt Jump Zone (see thread in family cycling). I don't think me and kids have anything to fear on this track?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (20 Oct 2012)

Still not officially open and they've put barricade fencing across parts of it.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (14 Jan 2013)




----------



## Gaz Vickers (14 Jan 2013)




----------



## Cubist (14 Jan 2013)

Awesome. 3.5km may not be long, but I bet you could put some right thrashing laps on that! @Gaz Vickers I take it it's up and running then? It might be the ideal place to try and get my hip working again....

Edit
Just checked and it's just over 20 miles from my house. What's the forecast for next weekend?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Jan 2013)

YahudaMoon said:


> Hi Darrell
> 
> Looks interesting with my children. I take it it's not Phillips Park near the velodrome ?
> 
> ...



Speaking of near the velodrome. Clayton Vale is having a MTB track cut into it now too . The Vale isn't massive, maybe a mile end to end so it won't be huge, I'll have a look if there's any maps or plans, its a place I commute through so don't get the local mailshots


----------



## Gaz Vickers (14 Jan 2013)

Cubist said:


> Awesome. 3.5km may not be long, but I bet you could put some right thrashing laps on that! @Gaz Vickers I take it it's up and running then? It might be the ideal place to try and get my hip working again....
> 
> Edit
> Just checked and it's just over 20 miles from my house. What's the forecast for next weekend?


From what I can gather its due open any time now. I think there are Some very tricky parts and Some easy parts. Im sure someone will know more than me.


----------



## Cubist (14 Jan 2013)

Gaz Vickers said:


> From what I can gather its due open any time now. I think there are Some very tricky parts and Some easy parts. Im sure someone will know more than me.


Thanks, I'll do a bit of checking.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (15 Jan 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/thewoollybacks/ There is this group on Facebook, Plenty of information and Photos there mate.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jan 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Clayton Vale is having a MTB track cut into it now too.


 
Decent. 2 miles from my hoise.


----------



## Globalti (15 Jan 2013)

Looks similar to the mountain bike trails in Billinge Wood above Blackburn.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Jan 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Decent. 2 miles from my hoise.



Are you the little blue peg just off Oldham Road on the Member map? They're building it from the Berry Brow/Bank Street end entrance under the rail viaduct.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jan 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Are you the little blue peg just off Oldham Road on the Member map? They're building it from the Berry Brow/Bank Street end entrance under the rail viaduct.


 
Yes. There or thereabouts.


----------



## Peter88 (15 Jan 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Decent. 2 miles from my hoise.


About the same from my house aswell


----------



## Peter88 (19 Jan 2013)

Info on the Trails being built at Clayton Vale http://www.nationalcyclingcentre.com/p/mtb-trails-2


----------



## rob willock (25 Jan 2013)

Looking forward 2 getting back on here now it's open


----------



## dan_bo (14 Feb 2013)

Did Phillips park sunday 'cos Grizedale got snowed off- bloody good fun! short laps- but fun!


----------



## I like Skol (25 Feb 2013)

Took my two sons on Sunday, Both agreed the red trails were great. So good we did them twice. We then dropped down to the blue course (Waterdale) but wished we hadn't bothered although there are a few bits of interest (red) scattered around the course. The river crossing was probably the most challenging.

Youngest son (7yr old) stacked it on the north loop when he took off unexpectedly and landed badly but he soon jumped back on the bike and zoomed off just as fast as before


----------



## Cubist (3 Mar 2013)

Ah, we loved it. The red was short and intense. We also enjoyed the blue, especially taking the red excursions. That steep climb on the paved road, followed by the bermy drop down through the trees was great. The blue is indeed non-technical, but did you try really pinning it? It had plenty of flow in places, and at the end of the day is a lovely bit of tight singletrack. I suppose it's what you make of it, but I wouldn't describe the blue as a waste of time!

As an experience it was a lovely surprise, made all the better because it's only twenty minutes from my house. We were short of time yesterday, so only went with the intention of trying it out and playing, but I'm looking forward to my next trip. The red is full on from the off, with a hell of a lot of jumps. That's pretty new to me, as I'm used to the rocky Welsh and Scottish stuff, so next time we'll be able to have a few more laps and get some air. It'll certainly be a good skills honer. 

I run my Reba pretty plush for the likes of Llandegla, but stopped after the first lap to put some more air in and slow the damping. That's the next advantage. A short loop means you can travel light and take a decent toolkit etc to keep in the car. Fantastic little resource.


----------



## I like Skol (3 Mar 2013)

Cubist said:


> ...........The blue is indeed non-technical, but did you try really pinning it? It had plenty of flow in places, and at the end of the day is a lovely bit of tight singletrack........


 
Couldn't go for it as I had my 2 kids with me and they were pretty worn out by this point. I agree it is valuable mileage and would be fun at pace.

We will definitely be back!!!!


----------

